# Surprise Wedding



## sTTu (May 7, 2002)

I have seen some shite in my years of TV viewing..but this! This takes the fucking piss ! How can anyone think up this shite !

I honestly can't beleive people are sitting there watching such complete bollox ! (probably weeping !) Its fuckin insane ! What has happened to decent TV.

Please, please, please, just one bloke tell one of those puddin's that their best mate is a better shag...THATS why I'm not marrying you...you munter !!!!

I'm fucking mortified ! ;D ;D ;D

sTTu


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

You posted just as i was typing exactly the same topic!!! 

It is fucking appaling!!!!


----------



## sTTu (May 7, 2002)

> You posted just as i was typing exactly the same topic!!! Â
> 
> It is fucking appaling!!!!


Great minds think alike and all that (and you've got exactly the same car as me !)

Seriously thought, I'm speechless, I saw no more than 50 seconds of it, I'm absolutely fucking racked with...erhmmm, oh FUCK IT....its so bad I just can't put it into words.

sTTu


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

It was absolutly appalling. 
Didnt watch it after first 5 mins but did any of the guys refuse? 
Please tell me one of them had the gumption to tell the woman to get lost!!
The 'marriage ceremony' was remarkably short too - it is for real and legal or just a TV stunt?
[smiley=speechless.gif] [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

What a pile of bollocks!

I saw 5 minutes with my mouth open in amazement.

I'd rather watch England lose.


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

do we wonder why the divorce rate in England is so high!

mind you after this.......whats next...."surprise surprise....welcome to your divorce" points could be awarded for the most genuinely "surprised" ! :

toosh! utter fickle women again...with nothing else going on in their lives than organising weddings.

Pst....with all those poxy stylists swanning around em...........how come they still looked crap  Ooooo bitch bitch ;D


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

Watch about 5 mins/ intro and that was enough..

Noticed a few of the women was from Essex, was that staged, or it just shows Essex women are desparate, or maybe the lack of quality men in Essex?


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

well chip....i had a good look and never found one


> quality men in Essex


 i went all the way to Hampshire [smiley=toff.gif]To find my one 

(no offence Moley xx)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thank fuck I was out that day ! :

TTotal of Hants


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

;Du should try the off switch now and again ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Yeah - I was going to say something along those lines - Why did you even watch it!!??

Its like Mary Whitehouse when she was around, and the ilk, complaining about TV shows etc - feck off - If you don't like it turn off - or - read about the show in the TV Times/Teletext/Cable TV Guide etc - if you don't like the look of it avoid it. Easy....

But - I'm sure that format was direct from the US - sure I saw something like that last year on cable. The yanks are better at the cheese factor though


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2003)

scary thing is my girlfriend asked me whilst watching what I would say if she did that to me !!!!!!!!!![smiley=help.gif]


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2003)

They all had similar dresses on too how cheap and tackey eh .... (typical tv budget!) plus the fact how can such women put their men on the spot like that!!! Are they complete 'YES' men and wimps!

If their blokes were ready to ask them previously they would have done instead of these silly tarts doing so infront of millions aswell!

Goin for a breather now *sigh* ;D


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

> scary thing is my girlfriend asked me whilst watching what I would say if she did that to me !!!!!!!!!![smiley=help.gif]


If my woman ask me that question, I would tell her simply "f*ck right off".

No one should be pressurised into getting wed, just because 1 partner wants to.

Seen it all before with my mates who tied the know due to "her" wanting to tied the knot. Of the 4 marriages (in last 2 years), only 1 couple are still togther. Enough said...


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2003)

In my experience you have to know eachother well before getting married! I like tradition and glad my hubby asked me to marry him quite frankly [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## sTTu (May 7, 2002)

> Yeah - I was going to say something along those lines - Why did you even watch it!!??
> 
> Its like Mary Whitehouse when she was around, and the ilk, complaining about TV shows etc - feck off - If you don't like it turn off - or - read about the show in the TV Times/Teletext/Cable TV Guide etc - if you don't like the look of it avoid it. Easy....


I certainly didn't watch it, it was on when I walked in to the room, I stood for 50 seconds, not believing what I was seeing and fucked off up stairs to post my rage !

Drivell for the masses !

sTTu


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> (no offence Moley xx)


Aarrh, but I aint from Essex ;D I'm from ooop norf - well the posh part of scouse land - Wallasey. So I aint offended and apologies are not necessary. All rite der, Wak ;D

I actually watched some of it :-[ I thought it was bloody funny - some of the crap speeches made me feel a bit [smiley=sick2.gif] and I wanted to [smiley=smash.gif] I was dying for one of them to say no - but they all said yes - boring.

Moley


----------



## gg (Oct 29, 2002)

... only Americans can do that sort of thing properly. it truly was the most vomit making, finger down throat, gagulicious thing i have ever seen [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Guest said:


> In my experience you have to know eachother well before getting married! I like tradition and glad my hubby asked me to marry him quite frankly [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------

